# My first ice fishing steelhead...



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

My friends and I were fishing for crapie and bluegill when I saw my 5 foot ultra light rod nearly swoop into the hole. I thought it was a 15 inch slab at first but when I heard that drag screaming I knew it was a steelhead. So I thought I'd share the fish porn with you guys... Oh yeah by the way I didn't distort the image so no one would know the spot so sue me!!! lol


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome man!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great catch,,, been thinking of that and now I know it can be done....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice! how did you get it out of the hole?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome!!! congrats!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> nice! how did you get it out of the hole?


A friend of mine grabed it when it tired out. but its a heck of a lot easier with a small gaff..


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Nice work dude. That had to be awesome on an ultralite rod.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice one Dustin!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steelheadquarters said:


> Nice one Dustin!


Thanks Herb nice to see your posting again!!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

they are a blast on light tackle through the ice. nice fish. what did you get it on??


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

eyecatchum2 said:


> they are a blast on light tackle through the ice. nice fish. what did you get it on??


Minnow with no bobber just a few split shot


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

How's the gills & crappie?
I hit that place a few times in years past and failed. . .


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have seen some of you guys working that area and wasn't sure if it was worth the while. Glad to see that it is. Either we already know it or not should not change the pressure in that area. If we really wanted to fish it we would of been there already. Nice catch get a couple for me!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> How's the gills & crappie?
> I hit that place a few times in years past and failed. . .


The gills and crapie fishing is good from time to time.. our first week there we slayed them but sometimes you catch 50 and sometimes you catch 20. the biggest key is to not get stuck in one place, if your not catching them move to another hole...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> if your not catching them move to another hole...


Amen to that. 
On the average, I probably pop 25-50 holes when I go out before I settle down.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

salmon king said:


> My friends and I were fishing for crapie and bluegill when I saw my 5 foot ultra light rod nearly swoop into the hole. I thought it was a 15 inch slab at first but when I heard that drag screaming I knew it was a steelhead. So I thought I'd share the fish porn with you guys... *Oh yeah by the way I didn't distort the image so no one would know the spot so sue me!!! lol*


Thanks, I hate seeing those photos. If it's that important to you to be secretive, keep your photos to yourself and off the Internet, PERIOD!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Thanks, I hate seeing those photos. If it's that important to you to be secretive, keep your photos to yourself and off the Internet, PERIOD!


 If you only read it better the cream you would have got it through your head that I was indeed saying the opposite of what you are implying... I said I did not distort the image so that no one know the spot... hey dude wake up man!!!! that means that I did not cair if you knew the spot or not because I did not distort it.... Next time you want to ruin my post atleast read it and come up with something more original than get off the internet.... Grow up man grow up!!!!!!!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

salmon king said:


> If you only read it better the cream you would have got it through your head that I was indeed saying the opposite of what you are implying... I said I did not distort the image the image so that no one know the spot... hey dude wake up man!!!! that means that I did not cair if you knew the spot or not because I did not distort it.... Next time you want to ruin my post atleast read it and come up with something more original than get off the internet.... Grow up man grow up!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah I forgot to mention that every other good person that posted before you had something nice to say ... so thank you herb, mario , creek crawler , and any one else I forgot thank you for the good coments hey cream you could learn a little from these guys be respectfull and maybee just maybee you will get it back!!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

SK, you possibly are reading TheCream's comment wrong yourself. I took it as he was thanking you for not distorting the image and then just making a comment about how he didn't like the posts where people do distort the image... I don't think that was directed at you. Trying to prevent you guys from an argument where I think you are on the same side of it... lol

I disagree with showing specific spots so please send hate mail and posts my direction.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

CoolWater said:


> SK, you possibly are reading TheCream's comment wrong yourself. I took it as he was thanking you for not distorting the image and then just making a comment about how he didn't like the posts where people do distort the image... I don't think that was directed at you. Trying to prevent you guys from an argument where I think you are on the same side of it... lol
> 
> I disagree with showing specific spots so please send hate mail and posts my direction.


yea +1 on that he was giving you some props. I also agree. Nice work on the Steel, I have been meaning to start ice fishing just don't have the funds for an auger.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, I think Cream was applauding you for not blanking out the background. . . . .

Being honest though, I've got photos of steelhead fishing I will never post because of location. Any other fishing spots I fish, I don't care about, but some of those secret steelie holes. . . . . .


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Cream was supporting you - not bashing you.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry guys about that I guess I did read it wrong!!! I guess if you haven't had sleep for 48 hours you write some stupid stuff.. Sorry the cream man I got you all wrong bro....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Yeah, I think Cream was applauding you for not blanking out the background. . . . .
> 
> Being honest though, I've got photos of steelhead fishing I will never post because of location. Any other fishing spots I fish, I don't care about, but some of those secret steelie holes. . . . . .


 Believe me man I don't give up any of my true honey holes.. but I figured that not many people go that spot for steelhead any how.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Yeah, I think Cream was applauding you for not blanking out the background. . . . .
> 
> Being honest though, I've got photos of steelhead fishing I will never post because of location. Any other fishing spots I fish, I don't care about, but some of those secret steelie holes. . . . . .


Yep, no big deal, I was applauding the lack of blanking out photos! I understand about the personal spots you don't want to give away, I'm the same way about trail camera photos of deer I hunt. You won't find any of my good trail cam photos on any internet forum, Facebook, none of that. If it's something important to you to keep hidden, then keep it to yourself all together!


----------

